# Tips and Tricks



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay guys, we petitioned for this thread and we got it. 

What are some quick tips you've picked up along the way?

I'll start:

After you put on your base, be sure to stipple it by using your fingers to lightly pat all over. This removes fingerprints and streaks to make it uniform and smooth. 

Next?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Put lipstick on AFTER you brush your teeth


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Atta gal! Don't use red make-up around the eyes in general. It contains a dye that many people are sensitive to. I have, however, found that red blush is fine.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Don't use the old-fashioned spirit gum if you plan on doing any drinking while made up. The trace of alcohol in your sweat will dissolve the adhesive.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Atta gal! Don't use red make-up around the eyes in general. It contains a dye that many people are sensitive to. I have, however, found that red blush is fine.


Funny you say that I use a red lip liner around my eyes on halloween  works pretty good for me


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Then you are one that isn't sensitive to it.


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

_Practice putting on your make-up before the big day. I was a demoness for this past Halloween and I got to wear everything but my pointed ears. They required adhesive to stay in place. I think if I had practiced using them a few times before hand I would have been able to get them on in time._


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great tip! Using small amounts of blood that have dripped often make a bigger shock value than buckets o'blood.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

If possible, put your make-up on well before your costume. If your costume needs pulling over your head or if it will disturb any of your make-up to put it on, put the costume on first, then protect it with a HUGE old towel

Also, if you have hair in any lenght longer than say, bald, pull a wig cap or old stocking over your hair to keep your face free. An artist needs a blank canvas to work with


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks Samhein. Nice tips. For a wig cap, a t-shirt make a great impromptu.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Don't use pancake batter for oozing flesh if you have any large dogs in the neighborhood....unless you're into that sort of thing....


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

use a powder on after your makeup before the colours to keep it from getting tacky and annoying you .


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

if you use contact lenses, pre wear them to make sure they don't disrupt your vision, hurt your eyes, or anything along those lines. Common sense, yes but I know some people who wear them just to look "cool" dispite discormfort.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

going along the same lines, don't handle spicy foods before putting in your contacts. getting spice oils on your lenses is extremely hard to get off.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Putting your lenses in before doing your makeup.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

unless you are a hard-core make-upper, shave before using latex on areas with hair. It's painful pulling it off.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

HELP!! I am looking to cover a face that has facial hair in pure white for part of a costume. However, I have been having problems finding a way to cover it cleanly and completely. Can you suggest a particular makeup, or a tip, or both, that will allow me to do this. Thank you for any help you can provide


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Cotton and latex isn't just for corpsing Buckys.
Just remember to "mold release" any hair with vasoline, Jergens lotion, etc.
And expect to have to pick latex out of your whiskers anyway!

1/DR, you could possibly cover the facial hair with morticians wax, pressing it flat to the skin, and apply makeup over that.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Spirit gum works the same way with flattening, then powdering, but it will still be noticable as unnatural.

I suggest going one of two routes: get a white spray for hair, and use that for your facial hair. For more of a complete and natural look, spray the spray into a small container and use a toothbrush to apply it to your facial hair.

or 

Use white make up ("Apple White Clown White" comes immediately to mind), apply with a small brush or toothbrush and powder with talc. Repeat as necessary.


----------



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

well ive found that plain knox gelatin and black cherry koolaide powder go a long way for gore


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cotton and latex are great for old age makeups. Spirit gum skin, apply cotton over that in the direction of the desired wrinkles. Stipple with latex, stretch skin until dry, then release. Instant wrinkles. Also, use the same technique for hiding the edges of cheap latex appliances.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

zombienanny67 said:


> well ive found that plain knox gelatin and black cherry koolaide powder go a long way for gore


good idea - but try to keep away from the sugar-based anything for halloween makeup. if it is warm out (as we always hope it is) it tends to run, or if the weather is not great, the rain will destroy it. If it is for a short time, and for indoor use, then go right ahead.


----------



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

nonono -you dont understand knox clear unflovored gelatin powder has no sugar/flavor ,you mix the boiling water in by mere tablespoons until you have a thick paste,you are then using koolaide powder in a tiny packet that also has no sugar in it (if you were making koolAIDE you must ADD a cup of sugar) tho- it does smell a tad fruity ,it dries to a thick rubbery consistancy i use it every year.i have a pic...where can i post it for show?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

zombienanny67 said:


> nonono -you dont understand knox clear unflovored gelatin powder has no sugar/flavor ,you mix the boiling water in by mere tablespoons until you have a thick paste,you are then using koolaide powder in a tiny packet that also has no sugar in it (if you were making koolAIDE you must ADD a cup of sugar) tho- it does smell a tad fruity ,it dries to a thick rubbery consistancy i use it every year.i have a pic...where can i post it for show?


use photobucket.com and paste the img link.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Cotton and latex are great for old age makeups. Spirit gum skin, apply cotton over that in the direction of the desired wrinkles. Stipple with latex, stretch skin until dry, then release. Instant wrinkles. Also, use the same technique for hiding the edges of cheap latex appliances.


Does look good. If you use latex for a base, use tissue paper and then latex on top, it is thinner and molds better to the face.


----------



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

the goo on my face and neck in the costume /bride pic is gelatin & powder mix dried, i pulled it off in one nasty piece lasy year afterwards


----------



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v462/whynotgrl666/halloween/


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

so zombienanny tell me 
on the pic of 2 people, how long does it take to dry/ does the red koolaid stain your face at all?
what is the ratio for that?
does it move with your face?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

It is possible to use acrylic paints and an airbrush for some fast and smooth makeup effects. I have done it here in New Orleans for Mardi Gras. Washes off with soap and water.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

they make special airbrushes for makeup beelce and paints! I wouldn't use a real airbrush unless you have real low pressure.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I was in a demo for Geoff Beck at MHC this past year and he used acrylic paint and water for my demo makeup. Didn't have any problems with taking it off and he uses a vega airbrush which i believe is just your standard gun. If you want I can contact Geoff and ask him any questions.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Interesting to find out what ratio of H2O to paint he uses.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

50/50


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I justbought an airbrusg kit for $10 at big lots, it's a cheapie so I may try that on the sngle action and see what happens.

A couple years ago a theatre group and I concocted a latex spray for our faces with latex, acrylic paint and water. It came off cleanly, but left a mess of latex "shavings" taking it off.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I use a double action Paasche VL5 airbrush with an air compressor with 10 gal tank. The double action allows you to use a thicker paint. (not sure what the ratio of the mix is, but I thin the paint down untill it shoots thru the brush). Also helps to screen your paint before you run it thru the brush.You also need to shoot lots of clean water thru the airbrush every so often to keep it from clogging so much. I like to use extra pressure to keep the paint flowing(about 50-60lbs). I found that having a fan blowing on the person's face helped the paint to dry faster so I could add more layers faster. Watch out for the needle that sticks out the front of the airbrush.

BTW boogirl the Vega airbrush is on the high end.


----------



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

Lilly said:


> so zombienanny tell me
> on the pic of 2 people, how long does it take to dry/ does the red koolaid stain your face at all?
> what is the ratio for that?
> does it move with your face?


dries super fast , about 15 min.( i use black cherry koolaide powder, leaves a little pink behind afterward) stays tacky if thick for a bit longer it was real thick in that pic so it did make me keep my neck stiller ,on cheek or arm no worse than latex and appliences tho


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

beelce said:


> BTW boogirl the Vega airbrush is on the high end.


o yeah i know its expensive i just ment it wasnt a special one for makeup... but thanx lol so you use the paasche huh?? how much does one of those cost compared to the vega


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

I have 2 paasche single action that I use for bases and spattering with the #5 tip almost any thickness of paints will go through but I generaly use the #3 tip. I also have 2 Iwatta eclipses for detailing and one Iwata hpc for super fine work. Badger acrylics are great for airbrushing makeups and safe for the skin too, you can thin it with water or 99% alcohol. Aquacolor is good for quick work it will sweat off faster than others, but clean up with soap and water can't be beat. For long lasting jobs I like Skin Illustrator It's alcohol based and water resistant.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

boogirl...I'm not sure what the Vega costs, but the Paasche VL5 is about $75. and a compressor $150. and up????

That's all good info Monkey!! I do like the double action because you can open and close the spray nozzle to help keep the paint flowing better. Where can you get Skin Illustrator, and is it made to use on real skin?


----------



## PhantomMyst (Apr 1, 2007)

ah skin illustrator is amazing...expensive BUT amazing...I just got the pirate palette and i love it..i also have the zombie one which is really nice too...u can get them through http://www.fxwarehouse.info/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=AAM

or directly from the company.. http://www.ppi.cc/skinillus.htm


----------

